# 100 Favorites: # 25



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Chopin: Nocturnes
Arthur Rubinstein (Sony/RCA)*










Chopin's Nocturnes are so exquisite, so beautiful. It would be impossible for me to compile a list of favorite music and not include them. The hard part was choosing between Rubinstein's and Ivan Moravec's recordings of the Nocturnes. Both pianists' sets are _sublime_. Ultimately, I suppose I settled on Rubinstein's recordings just because I tend to listen to his set more frequently. That said, any Chopinophile needs to hear both.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

This is one of those recordings that made me not care to explore an alternate recording of the same work.


----------

